# Alphamax or Reezen 7.0



## emacfire (Jan 25, 2008)

I am currently shooting an Elite Synergy and am looking to change. I shot Hoyt for several years and am wondering if anyone has advice on the bows I am considering. I know this is a loaded question, Like Ford or Chevy. I am looking for a smooth shooting bow and I want to get back to shooting 1/2 groupings at 30 yards that I was doing with my v-tech. I shoot 27" at 63#. Any serious thoughts out there.


----------

